# Clicker/Good Book?



## chrissy055 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello, 

My Ava is 5 months now and loves learning new things. I really want to start training her to do some fun stuff together but so far I haven't found any good books on amazon that teaches how to go about it or specific things they can learn. Can anyone advise me on a good book and what type of clicker? 
Thank you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There probably isn't going to be a book on clicker training tiels. I would try youtube videos instead. Any clicker will work, there really isn't a bird specific one.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a good book: https://smile.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Clicker-Training-Birds/dp/1890948152/


----------



## chrissy055 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah any clicker will work, as long as it clicks. I have a $2 one that I bought from eBay and i've used it with my dog and my birds


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You don't even have to use a real clicker. You can use a pen that clicks when you push the button on top, or make a clicking sound with your mouth. Personally I prefer the mouth click. It can be awkward trying to hold a clicker in your hand and do everything else that you're trying to accomplish at the same time.


----------

